# Did somebody move to perl 5.10?



## zeiz (Sep 22, 2009)

Did somebody move to perl 5.10?
How it feels like?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 22, 2009)

Exactly the same as 5.8. There are of course a few differences but I haven't encountered any issues.


----------



## zeiz (Sep 22, 2009)

I have. Slower performance.
Sounds like no sense to switch yet?


----------



## fronclynne (Sep 23, 2009)

I don't use perl directly, but I can't see where it makes some life-changing difference.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 23, 2009)

I haven't seen any problems, though I only use Perl as a 'supporting service' for other apps. The only problem remains upgrading, which seems to mandate recursive upgrading nowadays.


----------



## troberts (Sep 29, 2009)

Will the developers of Perl do what the developers of Python did and say Perl 5.10 is now the default version so upgrade Perl and everything dependent on it?


----------



## zeiz (Sep 30, 2009)

So far they only say "if you want to switch..." 
I wanted to try and I actually degraded perfect system totally compilled from ports (days to compile). Too bad... though it could be another reason. Anyway indeed: don't improve what's working fine


----------



## vivek (Sep 30, 2009)

I had few small issues. But once everything was recompiled that depended upon Perl. Now, it is working like a charm.


----------

